
Show HN: A tiny x86 compiler with ELF and PE target - l0n3_c0d3r
http://logicpundit.com/blog/ceed/
======
l0n3_c0d3r
Source code (under BSD license) is at:
[https://github.com/intellectualheaven/ceed](https://github.com/intellectualheaven/ceed)

~~~
pussyman
This looks like a great project. How easy would it be to extend to ARM CPU?

